# Dubai credit card...



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it normal practice for Dubai bank to undertake a credit check on employer when you apply for a _personal_ credit card?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't heard of this, but I am not surprised, especially if it a smaller unlnown company, or involved in certain industries. I presume the bank wants to ensure that the employer is financially stable and that you are not at risk of losing your job.
-


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I haven't heard of this, but I am not surprised, especially if it a smaller unlnown company, or involved in certain industries. I presume the bank wants to ensure that the employer is financially stable and that you are not at risk of losing your job.
> -


Apparently they do it across the board to get a company 'listed'. 

If this is not standard Dubai procedure, will investigate other credit cards. 

Thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JJDubai said:


> Apparently they do it across the board to get a company 'listed'.
> 
> If this is not standard Dubai procedure, will investigate other credit cards.
> 
> Thank you.


Then clearly they are doing this for companies that are not known to them. Whilst it may slow down your application, it is actually good risk management.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think this is normal procedure when companies are not listed with them - in fact, in the last one year, they would normally not entertain your CC application if the company's name was not listed with them


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that banks are now carrying out credit checks for all applications for finance. When I applied for a car loan, HSBC had a list of approved companies and the first step was to ensure that my company was on that list. There has been a lot of bad debts which have resulted in losses to the banks, hence they are now tightening down on their criteria for issuing credit. As said by Elphaba, with so many companies going bankrupt daily, banks are more aware of risk management and taking the necessary steps to protect themselves against potential bad debts/ losses.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

My company is listed with my bank (Emirates Bank) and they did take a security check on my credit card application with the amount of the credit card limit.


----------

